# Hot HPF Stage 3 Writeup In Performance Auto & Sound Magazine!



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Performance Auto & Sound Magazine did a fantastic write-up on our Stage 3 turbo systems that details . Thanks guys!!!! I scanned it in and posted it up for some preliminary reading. You can read about it here or pick one up at your local newstands.

Take care,
Chris.


----------

